# [RISOLTO]Problema login su server ftp con dolphin/knetattach

## marci

Ho installato knetattach per effettuare il login via ftp con dolphin a un mio sito su aruba, ma mi rifiuta la connessione immediatamente ("check your settings"), mentre si collega senza problemi ad altri siti ftp che non richiedono l'userid. 

Visto che anche provando a connettermi al server aruba senza indicare l'utente, pur naturalmente non permettendomelo, vedo che c'è un task aperto e dell'attività di rete in netstat,mentre nel primo caso il rifiuto è fin troppo rapido e al terminale netstat -tap non mi mostra nulla, chiedo consiglio: c'è qualche altro modo per capire cosa manca? Forse la presenza di @ nell'userid può provocare questo problema (ma in un'altra distro questo non si riscontra)?Last edited by marci on Wed Dec 02, 2009 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *marci wrote:*   

> Forse la presenza di @ nell'userid può provocare questo problema (ma in un'altra distro questo non si riscontra)?

 

quanto hai premesso su knetattach, che non conosco (o uso inconsapevolmente), mi confonde un pochino, ma posso confermare che la sintassi balorda degli account aruba ( numero@aruba.it ) ha una propria parte nel creare problemi.

qui da me, se imposto il campo degli indirizzi in questo modo:

ftp://mionumero@aruba.it@www.miosito.it

la connessione fallisce, mentre se imposto semplicemente:

ftp://www.miosito.it

per passare successivamente userid e password con la finestra di dialogo automatica, la connessione funziona.

il comportamento è identico su una debian con konqueror-3.5

----------

## marci

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per passare successivamente userid e password con la finestra di dialogo automatica, la connessione funziona.
> 
> il comportamento è identico su una debian con konqueror-3.5

 

Beh, in qualche modo hai centrato il problema... In effetti, se si aprisse una finestra di dialogo che mi permettesse di inserire successivamente user e password, avrei risolto... Invece no, Dolphin mi apre i siti ftp anonimi senza fare questioni, ma si rifiuta di prendere in considerazione i dati di account. Posso invece accedere regolarmente con ftp da terminale.

Per quanto riguarda knetattach, non so se e quanto c'entri con il mio problema... Cmq, si tratta del network folder wizard, quel programma che permette di creare le cartelle remote alla voce Network di dolphin.

----------

## marci

Risolto! In sequenza, ho installato Konqueror e reinstallato dolphin e, come per miracolo   :Cool:  , adesso funziona tutto... Konqueror si è portato dietro tre pacchetti, probabilmente uno di questi serviva a Dolphin per gestire la finestra di dialogo per user e password. 

Comunque, grazie, citando konqueror mi hai suggerito la soluzione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *marci wrote:*   

> ho installato Konqueror ... e, come per miracolo   , adesso funziona tutto..

 

lunga vita a Konqueror.

che ne sarebbe di dolphin, altrimenti?

 :Cool: 

----------

